# Gentoo no recognizing my IDE devices

## fernandoc1

I installed gentoo in a weird mode that was, making the initial steps on a Virtual Machine that handled my physical hard disk.

The installation process was successful and I can use almost all my hardware with fell issues, but I can't use my IDE devices.

Here I have a SATA and a IDE hdd and a IDE dvd burner.

The SATA hard disk is where I installed the system, but I want to access my IDE devices.

They aren't listed in /dev - there is no sr0 or hda - and I have no idea of what is going on.

----------

## ryan221

Since you don't mention it, My first thought would be that you didn't enable support when configuring your kernel. I can't check right now. I don't think IDE support is selected by default but i could be wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fernandoc1,

Please post the output of lspci.

If you don't have it, 

```
emerge pciutils
```

----------

## fernandoc1

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 0)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)

03:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fernandoc1,

Check your kernel config against

```
 

│ │    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->                              │ │  

  │ │        SCSI device support  --->                                    │ │  

  │ │    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --│ 
```

Inside SCSI device support  --->  

```
  │ │    < > RAID Transport Class                                         │ │  

  │ │    -*- SCSI device support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI target support                                          │ │  

  │ │    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                   │ │  

  │ │        *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***               │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI disk support                                            │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI tape support                                            │ │  

  │ │    < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                             │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI CDROM support                                           │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)         │ │  

  │ │    <*> SCSI generic support 
```

and under  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --│

```
  │ │    --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                │ │  

  │ │    [*]   ATA ACPI Support                                           │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support                               │ │  

  │ │    <*>   AHCI SATA support                                          │ │  

  │ │    < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   ATA SFF support 

  │ │    < >     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support 

...

  │ │    <*>     ATI PATA support 
```

That last one is a long way down the menu and provides IDE support under libata

----------

## VoidMage

AFAICT 'legacy /proc/scsi/ support' isn't really required.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VoidMage,

You are probably correct there - I've never put it to the test

----------

